# Grey Water Tank Never Indicates Less Than 1/3



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all.

For some reason, my grey water tank never indicates it has less than 1/3 in the tank. My black water tank used to show this, but I figured it meant some debris was on the sensor. Since fully flushing the black tank with the built in flushing system, it shows empty when drained. However, I don't have any way (and can't think of one) to flush the grey water tank. I made sure the tank was reading full before draining this time and it still indicated 1/3 after I was done draining. I parked pretty level (and the black water tank is level enough to drain) so I don't think it is that the water can't drain due to an unlevel situation.

Any ideas and/or suggestions would be appreciated.

Tena


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you talking fresh or grey tank never reads empty? If its the grey, I'd say let some soapy water sit in it for a day or so, then try draining it. For the fresh tank I'd try leaving it full of plain water. If that doesn't work, I hope you're still under warranty. Sounds like a bad sensor or sensor wiring issue. Good luck.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I meant to say grey. I have changed the post, but I don't know how to change the title.

As far as leaving soapy water in the tank for a few days, I can't. I am living in the TT this winter in Florida. I shower daily which requires me to dump every two days or so. I have been using grey tank odor control which is supposed to also break down any accumulation of oild,etc.

Tena


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

funbikerchick said:


> I meant to say grey. I have changed the post, but I don't know how to change the title.
> 
> Tena


I took care of that for you.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> I meant to say grey. I have changed the post, but I don't know how to change the title.
> 
> Tena


I took care of that for you.
[/quote]
Thank you.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It could be foam in the tank. If you run a lot of soap into the grey tank it can foam up and cause the sensors to think liquid is there when it isn't. That is one reason why some use water softener to help break the surface tension of the bubbles resulting in less foam.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you. Maybe this weekend, I will fill the tank a few times and empty it to see if I can get rid of any foam.

Tena


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Ours will show 1/3 when the water stops running and I close the valve. When I come back in 10 minutes or so, it will show empty. Bubbles would be a reasonable reason.. Works for me! Bubbles did it!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

See my experiments with grey and black tank fullness.

My link


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing when we started using our new 250RS last spring. It also seemed like the black tank would sometimes fill-up quicker than others. The answer...the relative position of the respective tank drains and what angle your rig is when you dump them.
The grey tank outlet is at the rear of the tank, the black outlet is at the front of the tank. Both are on the left side of the tanks. I discovered that the slightest tilt in the trailer in any direction can make a significant difference in how empty the tanks drain.
As one test (of several), after an outing where I had drained both tanks (I thought) at the park's dump station, I put it in our driveway at home and made sure it was level front-to-back/side-to-side. The grey tank showed 1/3 full on the meter when I did so. I opened the grey tank drain and got 2 1/2 gallons out. I then repositioned the right side trailer wheels on two 2x6 planks (3 inches rise total) I use for leveling, tilted the trailer significantly up in front, and got nearly 2 more gallons out.
I tilted the trailer nose down and prepared for the worst from the black tank with a 5 gallon bucket...good thing I did 'cause there was 3-plus gallons in it!
On two other occasions it was the black tank that showed 1/3 full when I was done dumping at the station. During the second incident I had time to roll the right side wheels up on the planks, disconnect from the TV and drop the nose way down...got LOTS more out and when I was done the meter showed empty.
Hope this helps. Regards, BGood


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

WEB Good information, but, your post is disconcerting. I certainly can't change my side to side leveled situation to dump the tank. It just isnt' an option for me here or at most dumping stations either. However, while I am parked I could easily tilt front to back to see if that makes a difference. It will be very disappointing and show poor design if it does.

As far as the black water tank. I find that when my indicator shows 1/3 after dumping, I can rectify the situation by using my tank flush valve to flush the tank so it isn't that it won't drain do to level, but that the stuff is stuck to the sides of the tank. I might try calgon water softener in the grey tank, but I am a little hesitant to do so because I read about the risks posted by the water treatment specialist (can't remember who it was).

Now, when you say the grey water outlet is at the rear of the trailer, what do you mean? The connector is shared by the black water tank up front. The fresh water tank is at the rear.

Tena


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Tena...I noted the positions of the tank outlets relative to the tanks themselves. The grey outlet is towards the rear corner of the grey tank, the black outlet drains from the front corner of its tank...that is unless your design is different than my '11 10th anniversary edition. I would guess there isn't much "cant" towards the drain pipes designed into what looks like 2 big square plastic tubs that are the tanks. I agree there may not be much a person can do in any given situation when dumping, but I just thought I'd give you a possible answer as to the "why".
If I notice a park's/facility's dump station drive is particularly off-kilter, I'll try to plan ahead for the time I'm going to use it and have my leveling planks ready to throw under the tires.
Oh, and my experience is that flushing the black tank can change the meter reading, whether it's flushing-off a sensor or just getting gunk out so it drains better, I don't know. Regards, BGood


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Tena,

I'm a big advocate of black tank rinsers. I installed a Tornado on mine because I could never get it clean enough to quit smelling bad. I equate using a rinser to using the sprayer in your kitchen sink. I run the Tornado for about a half hour before I leave each campground and haven't had a smell problem since.

If you fill your sink with water, peel a bunch of vegetables into it then pull the plug, a lot of the peelings sit on the bottom of the sink and don't go down the disposal. Fill the sink with water again and drain. You still have some peelings in the sink. Take your sink sprayer and throw a constant all be it small amount of water flowing continuously behind the peelings and they will work their way down the drain. The tank rinser works the same way.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

couple of things I've found to keep the grey and black tank senders working.

1) I toss some calgon water softerner (either liquid or granular) in the grey and black tanks along with a quart of water or so before we start camping. The calgon softens the water and keeps stuff from sticking to the tank and senders. How much calgon depends on how hard the water is. The harder the water, the more calgon.
2) If you really want the senders to work well, the best solution i've found is to remove the factory senders and install "Horst Miracle Probes" Not cheap, but they do work much better than the cheap factory ones. The metal in the probe is surrounded by teflon so they don't get a conductive film, and the black tank sensor has a shroud over the top to keep TP from covering the element.

Or, you can go to the sealand and other systems with a capacitive sensor on the outside of the tank. To spendy for us, but they do solve the problem.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

You can purchase a coupler to go on the drain that you can attach a garden hose to and flush fresh water up into the gray water tank. You can let is set for a while and drain it back out. This may help?


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Today we are at Red Top Mountaiin State Park in Ga. It is about a 45 min. drive over so I decided to do the ice trick. Put ice in and about 5 gal. of water and a little calgon. So, slosh slosh as I drove. I went to the dump station at the CG, hooked up, hooked hose to the flush. I filled the tank up with water and pulled the valve. I have a clear section so I can see what is coming out. I have to admit I saw some stuff come out along with the ice. I flushed it 2 more times. Buttoned it all up and checked the levels. Gauge read empty. I then went to the site and set up. I added my bio additive, about 2 gal of water and a little calgon. I read my gauge and it was border line 2/3 to full! This is just rediculous. What have we gotta do to get this solved. It KNOW the tank is not full. Any advice would be appreciated.

Signed,
Frustrated in Ga., lol.

Bo


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Update, I called Camping World yesterday and set appointment to have the sensors investigated. I spoke to David in service and told him of our problem. He started to suggest the ice trick and I stopped him in mid sentence and told him that I used that trick on my way over to the CG. I explained what was going on and he told me that it might be the circuit board. I'm not sure that I buy that but we shall see.

We left the campground today and dumped as usual. I flushed the system and went inside to take a reading. Both gray and black read empty "E"! I don't really know what to do. Before I dumped I took a level and went around the trailer and found that is was almost dead on level.

Has anyone ever had to replace the board? Are the sensors really a bad design? And lastly, has anyone ever heard of or uses the Horst sensor which are supposed to be much better?

Thanks again,
Bo


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I had a similar issue with a brand new Forrest River TT I used to own. My dad suggested inspecting the sensors on the tank. I found the nut securing the wiring on one of the sensors was really loose. I tightened it up and it worked fine. It was a brand new, unused TT.


----------

